# Gyno and man boobs dose turmeric work



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Man boobs is a generic term often used as a reference for Gynecomastia. The development for breasts with males is more common than one might think. Many males develop it for a short period of time as they start puberty. Within a few months though it had diminished. These males notice deposits of fat accumulating around their nipples and the size of them changing.

For others though it becomes an issue they have to deal with. Their breasts continue to grow and it becomes harder and harder to hide them. At the same time they may become uncomfortable due to swelling and tenderness. There are some different alternatives out there to reduce the effects of man boobs. Not all of them are safe though so you one to find one that has your best interests at heart.

One that man men claim has helped them is the use of Termeric. This is a type of Indian spice. You will also find that it is sold under the name of Curcumin but it is the same thing and has the same effect. It is often used in conjunction with steroids for bodybuilders. This way they won't develop man boobs due to the ingredients in what they are taking.

It is both an anti-inflammatory and antioxidant so it can remove what is causing the man boobs to develop to be removed from your body. At the same time it will reduce the swelling so you will feel less pain. It naturally lowers the body to produce more testosterone as well. This is a very simple and effective way to keep your hormone levels in balance.

Many males love the fact that when they use Termeric to eliminate their man boobs there aren't any ill side effects. Using it for two full weeks is often enough to start seeing a significant reduction in the size of them. Turmeric is also very affordable and you can get it from most health stores. You can also buy it online and have it delivered to your home. This is in a capsule form that you consume daily.

Some males buy the Termeric powder from their local grocery store as well. They sprinkle a bit of it on foods including soups and salads. If you are experiencing issues with man boobs, then this may be the route for you to go in order to decrease the appearance of them. You certainly have nothing to lose by giving this natural herb a try.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I cannot see how this would prevent an increase in estrogen levels or how it would counteract testosterone/estrogen levels at the end of a course when you stop adding in synthetic test and your own levels are low.

If it's anti inflammatory and and antioxident that is good in certain circumstances but anti inflammatory products are thought to limit muscular development, to what degree I don't know.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Just something I came across I read some **** . Gyno and manboob reduction and that came on the page .


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've read the only thing that will get rid of the fatty lumps being the nipple is letrozole.

It lowers the sex drive wi using it so alot of bodybuilders will use it while on cycle.


----------

